# What type is the most masculine?



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

I think people are putting too much emphasis on S as being masculine. As a whole extraversion has more masculine qualities than introversion I'd say. Also there's more ENTx 8s than ISTx 8s. J and P are equal really. I'd rank them ESTx>ISTx=ENTx>INTx as far as thinkers go. When you add feelers it gets too hard. Feeler men are still going to be more masculine than feeler women cause they're still men and vice-versa.


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

ESTJ, then ENTJ


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Ocean Helm said:


> Most masculine men:
> *STJ* > STP > SFJ > NTJ > SFP > NTP > NFJ > NFP
> .


LOL how I wish that was true, but unfortunately STPs and even SFPs for that matter have us beat here. STJs are typically more attracted to white-collar jobs than stereotypically blod, sweat and tears blue-collar ones SPs are. We are also much more cautious and anxious unlike SPs who are naturally bold and not afraid to face what's out there. And finally we're more community and family oriented due to Si which forces us to be more attuned to other people's needs. (I'm not personally, but most STJ males I know are). But if your go to definition of masculinity is a strong father figure who steadily provides for those he loves, then yes, STJs win over SPs. 

I mean no offense to SP dads, but most of whom I know love their kids unconditionally though seem to view them as a mini version of themselves that is super fun to play with for a day or two before they lend them over to their moms and let them take care of all the not fun stuff like education and discipline.


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

0wl said:


> I'd say that Se and Te are the two most masculine functions imo.


Functions we INFs suck at. _Greeeaaat..._


----------



## wums (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't think masculinity and type is connected, I think they are separate dimensions. Masculinity/femininity modifies the expression of an individual type, not really which type the person will end up as.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

New to all these types. 

As a ESFP, I behave more like a tomboy than girly. The only girly part is my makeup.


----------



## Rventurelli (Jan 7, 2018)

morgandollar said:


> I do think INFPs are masculine for a feeling type, but INTPs have the highest male to female ratio with the exception of ISTPs, and according to some estimates (which I think are probably wrong) INTJs.


My _ex-wife_ was an *ISTP-A*; _By far_ the worse person to deal with that I ever met. She would complain about _everything_, yell, get red, violent... She treated her parents and especially her mother so bad that it was _embarrassing_ to watch. Jesus, Looking in retrospect it is baffling how long I was able to persevere. No wonder she can never hold on to a relationship for long.

Now, I _do not_ think she represents a *normal ISTP woman* because she was just too crazy. My understanding was that personality typing _in her case_ did her a disservice, because before she knew she was an ISTP she assumed (correctly) that there was something wrong and she should do therapy. When she found out her type and read that ISTPs are difficult people to deal with she stopped it and started saying it was just her personality that made her so impossible to deal with. Things got much worse thereafter.

I still think that *ISTP-INTJ* _could be_ a good fit _woman-man_ if the woman was of the *turbulent variant* and the man of the *assertive type*. With both of us being *assertive types* it was a very big _battle of dominance_ non-stop, where any side would avoid _at all costs_ showing vulnerability and therefore we never really felt at ease with each other.

_Never met_ or think I never met an *INTJ female* though.


----------



## Dedbyte (Mar 21, 2018)

Why are we assigning grammatical genders to personality types?


----------



## 0wl (Mar 12, 2018)

MusiCago said:


> Functions we INFs suck at. _Greeeaaat..._


Well...yes, we're not known for being very "manly".


----------



## Coffeh (Jan 30, 2018)

The ***** type


----------



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

I think EXTPs have the highest right hand 2d4d ratios of all the types and are the best looking IMO so they're the most feminine at least in my view. No offense intended.

I'd say EXTJs are the most masculine. I think but am not entirely sure that I'm an ESTJ and I've always thought I was too masculine; I've always wanted to be less masculine. I would guess most (and probably all chimpanzees, gorillas, bonobos) non-human primates are Te-dom 1w2 so/sp.


----------



## Liove (Sep 16, 2017)

What metric are you all using to define masculinity?


----------



## Mikeyy (Mar 22, 2018)

****** who cares? its 2018, masculinity is overrated now. :smug:

anyways:
thinkers:
ISTP>ESTP>ESTJ>ENTJ
feelers:
ESFP>ENFJ

ESTPs are lowkey sassy af tho, once you get to know them. just thought that its pretty funny.


----------



## Rventurelli (Jan 7, 2018)

richard nixon said:


> I think EXTPs have the highest right hand 2d4d ratios of all the types and are the best looking IMO so they're the most feminine at least in my view. No offense intended.
> 
> I'd say EXTJs are the most masculine. I think but am not entirely sure that I'm an ESTJ and I've always thought I was too masculine; I've always wanted to be less masculine. I would guess most (and probably all chimpanzees, gorillas, bonobos) non-human primates are Te-dom 1w2 so/sp.


_Why_ would Richard Nixon want to be less masculine?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

I would like to be more masculine, I feel like such a feminine pansy around both sexes/genders.


----------



## naren (Dec 6, 2017)

im going to say enfj,as the enfjs i know tend to hate gays


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Huh.....NFs are usually the most welcoming of gays, but okay.


----------



## Mikeyy (Mar 22, 2018)

Hating gays makes you masculine?

Well I mean I think that could be true in some countries, not the truest in mine.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Hate isn't a good trait for anybody in any way, no matter where you live.

I just had to say that.


----------



## Rventurelli (Jan 7, 2018)

The Penguin said:


> Hate isn't a good trait for anybody in any way, no matter where you live.
> 
> I just had to say that.


_What the person meant_ is that in their mind hating homosexuals makes one more masculine, _not necessarily_ that that is a positive thing.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Rventurelli said:


> _What the person meant_ is that in their mind hating homosexuals makes one more masculine, _not necessarily_ that that is a positive thing.


Oh. Well yes, I see a lot of men under that impression.


----------



## JuneBud (Jul 11, 2017)

In my opinion, there are different types of masculine.

An ESTJ would be the stereotypical kind of masculine. Tough, agressive, shows no emotion, a provider. But, that doesn't degrade a guy who's an Fe user as beta. A confident, kind, altruistic guy can be just masculine as the one above.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Not far fetched. A super hot ex military stripper I know is also an ESFJ lol He has a banging body.... I can see that about Van Diesel example one....


Vin Diesel is a definitive ESF where I'd buy ESFJ.



Vin Diesel said:


> I was walking around with the babies so much that when I got to the Sidney Lumet picture, I would be on set in between takes and I'd be rocking back and forth. Just standing like this rocking back and forth, and Sidney would say, Why are you walking like that in between takes?





> I'm not really afraid of the dark, except if I'm walking. The thing that scares me the most is the possibility of walking into a wall and busting my lip.





> The idea of exploring character relations and their development over a decade has to be appealing for any actor who cherishes his craft.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Do you people actually believe this?

Enneagram could be easier to define the trait and i woud still not bet on it. 
Like everyone in one type is the same thing with the rest. 
Its completely individualistic. I know an ISTP that is more feminine when it comes to charachter than some women i know.
Being a type doesnt define your interests.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

istps are disproportionately male more than any other type (about 75%)

they fit the traditional notion of the strong, silent type

the idea of the masculine as extrovert is probably a modern american invention

most american presidents before the mid 20th century, for example, were introverts ...modern media has changed all that and made a big mouth the _sine qua non_ of leadership today, hence, reagan, clinton, bush, trump



note: isfjs are disproportionately female more than any other type (about 70%)


----------



## Gasby (May 24, 2018)

Istp


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

ESTP and ENTJ; Enneagrams 3 and 8.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

It is too tempting to judge masculinity just by physical looks or sexiness points in the eye of their potential mating partners.

One must remember that masculinity, what with hormones and such, does not only define physical looks but also how the cognitive function works wonder in defining their traits.

There are too many examples of physical stud who are feminine inside, or vice versa, the nerdish boys who are so full of aggresive way of thinking and even acts fiercely competitive.

I would suggest, go through statistics. If one can elaborate the data how is the mbti gender in statistics then conclusion can better be made with more profound analysis.



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

What type is he?


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Kratos is most definitely STP.

Also, I hate how everybody is dancing around the concept of ''masculinity'' because of political correctness, insisting that it's subjective and personal. It's not. We all know the classic definition is an overly-aggressive douchebag who tramples on others with disregard for their feelings. No one said it was a good thing, but that's just what it is.


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

*Masculinity: A Dramaturgical Accomplishment*

*John Beynon: Masculinities and Culture (2002)*

Masculinity and femininity are habitually defined in terms of the difference between them, but Sedgwick (1985: 12) repudiates any automatic equating of masculinity with men, arguing that ‘ when something is about “masculinity ”, it isn’t always “about men”’. She opposes the positioning of masculinity and femininity as a dichotomy, arguing that instead of being at opposite poles of the same axis, they are actually in different perpendicular dimensions and, therefore, what she terms ‘independently variable’. *Some people score high on both dimensions*, others low in terms of stereotypical male and female traits, leading her to conclude that such research indicates only that ‘some people are just plain more “gender-y” than others’ (Sedgwick 1985: 15 – 16). […]

How is masculinity displayed? While some approach masculinity as the internalized product of structural features like class and ethnicity, writers like David Morgan (1992) and Judith Butler (1990) present it more as a Goffmanesque presentation, a ‘*dramaturgical accomplishment*’ (Coleman 1990). Rather than being made up of ‘essences’ or ‘fundamentals’ , masculinity and femininity are sets of signs that are performed in what Kersten (1995) refers to as a ‘situational accomplishment’ and Butler (1990) as a ‘performative act’. 

The 1980s (to which I return in Chapter 5) are a good example of this as a whole new range of commercially driven masculinities performed through fashion came into being, including Punk ‘collage dressing’. Increasingly personality came as part of the fashion statement: as Edwards (1997) puts it, you were the clothes you wore. The emergence of this narcissistic masculinity mirrored the bigger, structural picture, namely the shift from production-led to consumption-led values, from Fordism to post-Fordism, from undifferentiated mass marketing to more flexible, niche marketing, in turn facilitated by new technologies of clothing production that could easily be ‘ retooled ’ for short runs. 

In thinking of ‘masculinity-as-enactment’ it must be remembered that those who do not perform their masculinity in a culturally approved manner are liable to be ostracized, even punished. For example, in the nineteenth century avant-garde artists and bohemians like Oscar Wilde and Aubrey Beardsley contradicted biologistic, eugenistic definitions of masculinity. Similarly, the rock stars of the 1960s and 1970s (from the androgynous David Bowie to the butch Gary Glitter) repeatedly challenged accepted notions of ‘the masculine’, as did the men’s magazines of the 1980s (Chapter 5). As Burt (1995, 1998) and others have demonstrated, in spite of its grace and athleticism, male dance is widely viewed as an invalid expression of the masculine, the antithesis of ‘manly’ activities and sports like rugby. Applause may be lavished upon the film _Billy Elliot_ (2000), but for a young man to aspire to be a ballet dancer in Britain is still likely to occasion raised eyebrows and homophobic innuendoes, even outright censure. 

Most men are still culturally propelled to incorporate dominance, whether in terms of crude physical strength or displays of ‘masculine’ rationality and competence, into their presentation of self. Of course, by presenting gender as cultural and performative, the paradigm that holds that masculinity and femininity are straitjackets into which all biological males and females are automatically fitted, begins to be severely undermined. In this view ‘the masculine’ can be displayed in a variety of ways by both men and women in different places at different times. It also makes itself available as an analytical concept by means of which a variety of settings and behaviours therein can begin to be examined.

I have sought to establish the case for the development and expression of masculinity being shaped by such factors as culture, age, ethnicity, belief system, locality, disability, nationality and sexual orientation and so forth. The outcome of this is that it is open to debate which aspects of ‘the masculine’ the following might have in common: an unemployed former coal miner in his sixties living in the Rhondda, Wales; a successful City of London stockbroker in his fifties; a poor Indian ekeing out a meagre living off the land in the rural hinterland; a rich, young, gay fashion designer in New York; and a middle-aged, family-orientated schoolteacher in Bolton, Lancashire. Biologically the same, each is positioned to experience and display their masculinity very differently. Tillner (1997) concludes: 

*the whole diversity of lived masculinities can be understood as specific realizations of a vague set of ideas and demands, images and stories that are defined as masculine, adapted to the concrete situation an individual or group has to cope with. (Tillner 1997: 2)*

(Source)


----------



## S7xM5x (Jun 4, 2018)

Entj, istp, intj


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Xstj.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Times are changing and I'm seeing more and more ESFJ bros bulked up and tattooed all over the place. But they're usually really nice so I guess we need duck some points. 

Also, I always thought INTJs were one of the types that cared the less about gender norms and stereotypes so I'm a bit puzzled whenever someone brings them up. I have a hard time even imagining a INTJ uttering something along the lines of _''Yo! Bro! Wanna go grab a brooskie?''_


----------



## S7xM5x (Jun 4, 2018)

Stevester said:


> Times are changing and I'm seeing more and more ESFJ bros bulked up and tattooed all over the place. But they're usually really nice so I guess we need duck some points.
> 
> Also, I always thought INTJs were one of the types that cared the less about gender norms and stereotypes so I'm a bit puzzled whenever someone brings them up. I have a hard time even imagining a INTJ uttering something along the lines of _''Yo! Bro! Wanna go grab a brooskie?''_


j
They fulfill the confident, rational, unemotional stereotype pretty well so that’s quite a masculine quality.
I’m saying this because my dad’s an INTJ.


----------



## ZHW (9 mo ago)

.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

..


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

This is difficult to narrow down and I think the Enneagram provides more consistent information than MBTI in this regard. For example I have never ever met an 8 that was not quite masculine, and 2s and 4s tend to be quite feminine. Fairly consistent. However, MBTI not so consistent.

I have met feeling types, ISFP and ESFP men and they were fairly masculine, some SFs are, and some are not. Enneagram type and instincts will impact this along with their wing.

Overall, I would say that ST and ENTJ would be quite masculine. ENTJ are usually quite masculine regardless of Enneagram type.

I found this on a type evolution site (of course take it with a grain of salt):

*Masculine*: 8, 7 > 5
*Feminine*: 9, 4 > 2
*Androgynous*: 6, 1, 3

"People who have a lot of *8, 7, or 5* will come across as having a *more masculine* essence. 8s being aggressive and “gutsy”, 7s being hedonistic, 5s being logical."


----------

